# PC Projekt Cars Getrieb einstellen



## GhostDog-09 (3. August 2015)

*PC Projekt Cars Getriebe einstellen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele z.Z viel Projekt Cars, wo kann ich die Getriebe Übersetzung einstellen? Ich spiele die PC Version.

Danke für sinnvolle Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

Guckst du mal hier - sollte die Lösung sein Setup - Getriebe einstellen? - Allgemeines zu Setups - www.pcars-forum.de    hoffe ich ^^  u.a, "_in der pc version hast du, im setup menü, rechts oben zwei pfeile (links/rechts - direkt links neben "speichern")  "_


----------

